# Giro controlado de motor para automatizar maquina de soldar



## mad_8407 (Ago 4, 2008)

Necesito automatizar el relleno con soldadura de una pieza cilindrica de hierro. La maquina de soldar se mueve a lo largo del eje del cilindro y se encarga de depositar un cordon delgado de soldadura en una porcion de este. La tarea mía consiste en diseñar un sistema que gire la pieza cierta fracción de grado cada vez que la máquina termine de depositar un cordon con el objetivo de rellenar automaticamente toda la pieza. Para esto tengo sensores de final de carrera que puede utilizar para saber el momento en que puedeo hacer el giro, el problema es que no se que tipo de motor puedo utilizar por que hasta donde tengo entendido los servomotores solo giran 180º. Gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

Mira, seun yo entiendo, los servos giran de naturaleza unos 90 o 180 grados, pero, con destaparlos, modificar los engranajes y el torque, podes hacer que gire 360, el problema es q al hacer esto pierde fuerza creo y tendras q utilizar engranajes reductores para recuperar esa fuerza.
aunq para una soldadora no vas a requerir tanta fuerza.

hay en el foro, unos post de como hcer lo q t digo dentro del seervo


----------



## Willington (Ago 4, 2008)

mmm, que tal un motor y un ecoder absoluto ?

pj: http://www.encoder.com/model925.html

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 4, 2008)

- Que estan usando para sujetar las piezas ahora? O tambien tienen que hacerlo?
- El angulo de giro es un valor predeterminado o se ajusta 'visualmente' de acuerdo a la pieza?


----------



## mad_8407 (Ago 5, 2008)

Gracias por ayudarme. Respondiendole a sus inquietudes el mecanismo para sostener la pieza también tengo que diseñarlo, la pieza siempre es del mismo tipo, la cuestión es que cada vez que la máquina detecte un sensor de fin de carrera la pieza que está fija en ese momento debe girar un ángulo determinado (siempre el mismo valor) para que la máquina deposite de nuevo otro cordon de soldadura este proceso se repite hasta que la pieza esté totalmente cubierta. Si me pueden decir con que elementos lo hago o que empresas fabrican este tipo de motores o aplicaciones sería excelente. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 5, 2008)

En su version mas simple necesitas un motorreductor, un temporizador y un contactor.

Relacion del reductor? Potencia? Tiempo de actuacion?   Eso depende de si la pieza pesa 1kg o 3ton, o si tiene 50mm o 1800mm de diametro. 


En cuanto al dispositivo de giro, hay que tener cuidado si da vueltas indefinidamente porque si la masa la haces en el cabezal, la corriente va a pasar por el buje/rodamientos. 
Si presentan poca superficie se van a hacer bosta en seguida. Cuando al dispositivo se lo hace correctamente se pone un disco solidario al plato y se hace el contacto con escobillas.


----------



## mad_8407 (Ago 5, 2008)

Mira la pieza cilindrica es de aprox 120kg, 6.5" de diametro y 14" de largo cuando esta en optimas condiciones, el peso y la longitud pueden variar cuando vienen con el desgaste por el cual precisamente debemos rellenar la pieza de soldadura.Pero en fin volviendo a lo que mas me preocupa el sistema lo voy a controlar a traves de un PLC y quisiera saber si el motoreductor me permite girar angulos tan diminutos como 2 0 3 grados y si es asi que relacion de reduccion necesitaria. Gracias por tu colaboracion

PD no existira un mecanismo de control de movimiento a manera de servomotor que me permita el control de posicion con PWM pero que me permita el giro completo de 360 grados


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 5, 2008)

No entiendo porque rellenan de esa manera. Nosotros ponemos a girar las piezas muuuy lento haciendo una costura helicoidal. Algunas veces, helicoidal con un ligero vaiven.

Respecto al motorreductor, me estoy refiriendo a esto: 
http://www.sew-eurodrive.com.co/coaxiales_corona.htm

El angulo de giro dependera de la velocidad del motor, la reduccion y el tiempo que lo tengas funcionando.  Lo que *no podes conseguir* son angulos exactos. 

Para el diseño estas arrancando por el motor cuando tenes que empezar por el cabezal.  
Como para esas piezas necesitas una sujecion fuerte, antes que fabricarlo conviene reformar un torno hecho bosta (casi para chatarra).  Ahi ya tenes plato, cabezal, caja Norton y hasta torreta para sujetar la torcha.  Lo unico que tenes que hacer es sacar el motor y adaptar un motorreductor.

La relacion *total* de la reduccion depende de la velocidad que quieras en la pieza. 
Si por ej. haces marchar el motor 1seg y queres que avance 3° --> son 0.5rpm --> si el motor es de 1700rpm --> reduccion total de 3400:1
Con una relacion asi el reductor es de varias etapas (+caro), ya te conviene uno de menor relacion con un variador de velocidad, que te da mucha mas flexibilidad.

Esa es la solucion 'industrial', ahora si buscas algo casero y de costo minimo, conseguite el motorreductor de un limpiaparabrisas de camion, le pones una ruedita cosa que empuje sobre la periferia de un disco  solidario al plato y como es de continua, le regulas la velocidad por PWM.


----------



## mad_8407 (Ago 6, 2008)

Gracias Eduardo me han sido de gran utilidad tus aportes, estoy pensando en un variador que tiene una función denominada jog que tiene marcha por impulsos que controle el giro del motoreductor. El relleno se hace así debido a que el desgaste que tiene la pieza es longitudinal y lo tiene solo en una parte de la superficie, por lo que poner a dar vueltas la pieza significaría rellenar con soldadura la parte que no tiene desgaste. No se que pensas de lo que quiero hacer. Si tienes alguna solución o comentario es bienvenido.


----------



## mad_8407 (Ago 6, 2008)

Ah se me olvidaba contarte que en este proyecto hay más personas y hay un mecanico que me va a colaborar en todo lo referente al soporte de la pieza y la transmision, por eso es que estoy más preocupado por la electrónica.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 6, 2008)

La electronica no tiene por que preocuparte, esto es algo que puede implementarse de muchas maneras, pero puede hacerse con 'electronica comun comprada' (como variador de velocidad o PLC) o directamente *sin* electronica, solamente los automatismos basicos (relays, fines de carrera etc).

A modo de sugerencia:
Si el relleno es longitudinal y necesita varios hilos de soldadura, otra forma de hacerlo seria dejar la pieza quieta y hacer que la torcha tenga dos movimientos: uno longitudinal y otro perpendicular en zigzag.
La amplitud del zigzag se limita con fines de carrera al ancho de la costura.

Si es aplicable, tiene ventajas respecto del otro.  Al no hacer fuerza y ser un movimiento rectilineo y otro oscilante de poca amplitud, te las podes arreglar con dos motorreductores chicos (hasta plasticos) moviendo una varilla roscada.

Te pongo de ejemplo una imagen de una estructura bastante mas grande que funcionaba de esa manera.
Es parte de *lo que fue* un dispositivo para soldar tubos, ahora reformado para pulidora.
Llevaba tres motorreductores iguales montados sobre una misma base. Uno para el avance longitudinal por medio de un engranaje y cremallera en la guia. Otro para subir/bajar la torcha (ahora el motor con la banda) y otro para la oscilacion transversal (ese no aparece en la foto porque se saco, pero estaba al lado de los otros)
El resto de los elementos, el cabezal y la bancada no forman parte de la estructura original.


----------

